# winterharter Lotus



## Koikathi (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo liebe Pflanzenfreunde,

ich habe vor längerer Zeit in einer Gartenzeitschrift über winterharte Lotuspflanzen gelesen. Hat von Euch jemand schon Erfahrung mit solchen Lotuspflanzen gemacht? Und wo bekommt man solche "günstig"?

Viele Grüße

Koikathi


----------



## StefanS (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Koikathi,

ich nehme an, Du meinst __ Lotos (Nelumbo - ich komme auch immer durcheinander, weil hier in Frankreich "Lotos" leider "__ lotus" geschrieben wird...). Jetzt musst Du mir einmal helfen: Soll winterharter Lotos etwas anderes (etwa eine spezielle Züchtung) sein als ganz normaler Lotos ? Denn Lotos hat normalerweise kein Problem, im Gartenteich zu überwintern. Es darf nur das Rhizom nicht durchfrieren, was man notfalls dadurch erreicht, dass man den Kübel mit dem Rhizom in tiefere Zonen absenkt. Dann passiert garantiert nichts.

Du willst ihn aber nicht in einem Koiteich einsetzen, oder ? Keine Ahnung, ob sich Kois daran vergreifen. Lotos ist aber Starkzehrer und muss intensiv gedüngt werden. Ist das nicht der Horror für einen Koiteich ? Ausserdem bricht der Lotos gerne einmal aus seinem Gefäss aus und bildet dann meterlange Ausläufer.

Weiter braucht Lotos hohe Wassertemperaturen, um zu blühen. Mindestens 30 volle Tage (einschliesslich nachts, Lotos hat da eine Art "inneren Zähler") über 20 Grad Wassertemperatur. Manchmal ist es da besser, den Lotos in einem ausreichend grossen Aussen- und Innenkübel ausserhalb des Teiches zu kultivieren. Lösungen gibt es viele - auch in extra Lotos-Teichen, es steht da ein ganz interessanter Artikel im letzten GARTENTEICH.

Und noch etwas: Lotosrhizome bekommt man nicht jederzeit, sondern nur im April - oft gegen Vorbestellung. Dann sollte man schon alles parat haben, denn die brüchigen Knollen sind ausgesprochen empfindlich. Ich würde Dir ja Lotos schicken, aber bei dem Postweg Frankreich-Deutschland kannst Du das fast vergessen. Versuche mit Samen enden meistens kläglich. Die Pflanzen treiben zwar aus, brechen dann aber förmlich zusammen. Ist schon sehr heikel so etwas.

Wenn Du einmal in meiner Galerie schaust - ich habe da mindestens Fotos von der "Alba Grandiflora" - man sieht aber auch Lotostriebe auf Wanderschaft.

Für den Lotos-Kauf mit vielen Ratschlägen kann ich uneingeschränkt Werner Wallner (www.nymphaion.de) empfehlen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Koikathi,

vom Nelumbo gibt es nur zwei Arten (Nelumbo nucifera (Sibirien bis Südasien), Nelumbo lutea (südliche USA)) und beide sind winterhart, wenn das Rhizom nicht vom Eis erfasst wird. In einen Koiteich würde ich sie auf keinen Fall setzen, einmal weil sie einen nährstoffreichen, am besten schlammigen Boden (viel Lehm und Sand und Dünger) brauchen, welcher das Wasser im Teich stark belastet wenn da Fischies darin wühlen, und Karpfen werden wahrscheinlich das stärkespeichernde Rhizom sehr lecker finden. Preiswert sind Lotusrhizome nicht, ich habe bisher nur Preise um die 30-35€ gesehen und sie werden wie Stefan schon geschrieben hat nur April-Mai geliefert. Ich habe es schon zwei mal mit Aussaat versucht, mit dem von Stefan geschilderten Ergebnis (keimten zwar super, doch die Umstellung auf die eigene Ernährung haben die Pflanzen nicht geschafft.

MfG Frank


----------



## Koikathi (28. Juli 2005)

Danke Euch beiden. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. Ich werde mich nächstes Jahr mal damit Intensiv damit beschäftigen. Dieses Jahr werde ich sowieso keine Planzen mehr bekommen. In den Koiteich wollte ich Sie nicht setzen sondern in extra Kübel. Die Koi machen mir so schon alles link. Werde gleich mal unter der HP nachgucken, was es alles so gibt.
Tschüß Koikathi


----------

